# Most popular operating systems of 2020:



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> According to Net Applications, desktop Linux is making a surge. But Windows still rules the desktop and other data suggests that macOS, Chrome OS, and Linux are still way behind, while we're turning evermore to our smartphones.


More


----------



## Driftbaby (Dec 4, 2019)

I would love to know which distribution of Linux is the most used, is it still Ubuntu ?!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Puppy Linux :up:.....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows OS's forever! 

What is a "smart" phone?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

flavallee said:


> .....
> 
> What is a "smart" phone?


As far as I'm concerned, a $700 version of my $20 Trackfone LOL!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Windows OS's forever!
> 
> ....................


It's like sitting on a hot stove, it just seems like forever 

( Oh! the pain  ... )


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Driftbaby said:


> I would love to know which distribution of Linux is the most used, is it still Ubuntu ?!


A quick check of distro watch shows MX linux as the most popular;
https://distrowatch.com/


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

This Linux distro list is for older computers.
I suspect many older computers are converted to Linux as installed MS OS's become obsolete and new versions an unwanted expense or basically incompatible with old hardware.
Linux provides an alternative. Reusing an old computer versus buying a new computer.

https://www.slant.co/topics/1462/~best-linux-distributions-for-an-old-machine

Of course, how old is relevant. The list isn't for just any old computer. The term 'old' is a relative term.
Matching up hardware specs and OS minimum requirements is still necessary.
And like most 'Lists', they often involve personal opinions and favorites.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on some of the Linux setups..


Linux Desktop Environment Face-Off: Which GUI is Best?


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't care too much for Smart phones. I am more into Windows Desktop.


----------

